# Got my first one today



## twomode (Jun 7, 2009)

Finally got my PP today, drove straight to Ed's Gun Shop near the house, plopped down $523. inc tax, and it's mine. Took it home, loaded the mags, and it's ready. Looking forward to never needing it. Anyway, I'm a real member now. Let the knowledge flow forth!

Pix are in the mixer.

For the record, Ed's is a heck of a place. Great prices, little strong on ammo. If it's OK I'll post a link he has a forum that's mostly for posting wish lists, checking stock, pricing etc.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Ahhhhh... the start of a brand new love affair. Ain't it grand! :smt007 Congrats on the purchase. Be safe. Post some pics when you can.:smt023


----------



## twomode (Jun 7, 2009)

Pretty embarrassing picture, I took a couple quick shots with my otherwise pretty good point & shoot. I'll get another one made and edit this post, but you get the idea.


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

YOU HAVE AN XD, period. That's a victory in my book!


----------



## dkgreyf150 (May 31, 2009)

looks good but we need some more pics


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

congratulations..looke like an XDM 9 to me, right?


----------



## twomode (Jun 7, 2009)

XD 40 Jimmy. I shot it for the first time yesterday felt very solid in my hand. We went back to Ed's before going to the range, attempting to buy a very nice used Browning Buck Mark .22 for Laurie. Gone, as he said it would be, looked like new for $100 less than new. We bought a new one, long barrel, and she really likes it. Whew! 

She's not a bad shot either! We came home, cleaned 'em up, probably going back today. As for being a noob in this world, we're starting to feel more assured this will be a long term romance. Looking forward to spending time here as our hobby expands.


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

Ah another 40 fan - I see the price of ammo dropping at this rate

Congrats twomode. Looks nice.


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

Did someone say forty cal?! Hell yeah! should we start a club, we could meet on Thursdays!


----------



## SA-XD (Jun 19, 2009)

Very nice gun! Although I'm a little biased seeing as how I just picked up my XD .40 last Friday! Absolutely love it!

:mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## YODA308 (Jun 11, 2009)

you have her hooked its all downhill from here


----------

